# Smart pigeon



## ikedor (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello,

Has anyone had any luck getting his/hers pigeon housebroken ?
Maybe it is too much to ask for a pigeon but mine seems to be a smart bird so maybe..

Greetings,
Ike.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ike, 


Good question. There have been threads in the past about this topic and the general consensus is "no". Pigeons just let it fly whenever and wherever they have too  If you'll notice though, they generally like to poop from a favourite roost and off the edge. So, if you can establish where your pigeon likes to sit most, you can put down newspapers or an old towel underneath that spot and that will alleviate some of your problems


----------



## ikedor (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok, I think I'll do that, thanks Brad.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Ike,

Brad probably gave you the answer to this question. In previous threads where this is discussed, his suggestion, I think, is the one that works the best.

There are some previous threads you can read, if you're interested. You can use the "Search" option at the top of the page. Just click on it, then type in "Potty training" or "House breaking" and several previous thread will come up, in which the topic was discussed.....here is one old thread to get you started:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=4161

Linda


----------



## rallow (Dec 23, 2005)

I got my late friend Pidge to poop on newspaper by rewarding her with her favorite treat. She also understood and reacted to over 20 words and phrases.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi rallow,

This is a really old thread, but I know someone else asked about poop training not too long ago and I mentioned your wonderful bird and pulled up some old information.

It would be wonderful if you could explain the step by step method you used. 

Thank you.


----------

